# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Đến thăm 9 Di sản Thế giới độc đáo ở Cuba

## hieunt

*“Cu-ba, hòn đảo Lửa, đảo Say.Ở đây say thật, say trời  đất. Sóng biển  say cùng rượu mật, say…” Không chỉ có thế, Cuba còn có 9  Di sản Thế  giới để khám phá đấy.

*Đoạn thơ của nhà thơ Tố Hữu đã phần nào lột tả được vẻ đẹp của đất nước  Cuba xinh tươi bên bờ Caribe và Đại Tây Dương. Tuy nhiên, cuộc khám phá  đất nước của những điếu xì gà Havana còn đặc biệt hơn ở 9 Di sản Thế  giới của Cuba do UNESCO trao tặng. 


Nơi đây cuốn hút khách du lịch trên khắp thế giới tới thăm quan.

*1. Phố cổ Havana và những tài sản quý giá trong đó*



 Khu phố cổ La Habana được UNESCO chứng nhận là Di sản Văn hóa của nhân  loại. Nơi đây nổi bật với những công trình hành chính, quân sự và văn  hóa được xây dựng cách đây 400 năm. 

  Nằm trên vịnh La Habana, lại có nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hóa lâu đời  được người dân Cuba giữ gìn cẩn thận, khu phố cổ La Habana ngày càng thể  hiện sức sống lâu bền của mình trong lòng du khách.  

*2. Công sự Trinidad và thung lũng de los Ingenios* 


Thành phố Trinidad được thành lập vào đầu thế kỷ 16 để vinh danh Chúa Ba  Ngôi. Thành phố là một đầu cầu cho cuộc chinh phục của lục địa Mỹ.  Những tòa nhà được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 18, 19 như Brunet Palacio và  Cantero Palacio, được xây dựng từ những thịnh vượng khi buôn bán đường.




*3. Lâu đài San Pedro de la Roca, Santiago de Cuba* 


 Lâu đài San Pedro de la Roca của Cuba nằm bên biển Caribe, cách thành  phố Santiago de Cuba khoảng 10 km. Dưới lâu đài San Pedro de la Roca là  một vịnh nước xanh trong, cảnh sắc tuyệt đẹp của biển. 

Lâu đài được xây dựng với mục đích bảo vệ thành phố cảng Santiago, như  là một pháo đài. Kiến trúc của pháo đài San Pedro de la Roca cơ bản dựa  trên nguyên tắc thiết kế của Italy và thời kỳ phục hưng.




*4. Công viên Quốc gia Desembarco del Granma* 
Công viên quốc gia Desembarco del Granma được đặt tên theo một con tàu  chở ông Fidel Castro, Raúl Castro, Che Guevara cùng với 79 người đi  thuyền từ Mexico đến Cuba vào năm 1956. 




 Công viên được đưa vào danh sách các di sản thế giới do UNESCO trao tặng  bởi  bờ biển tuyệt đẹp, những vách đá nguyên sơ và nhiều thác nước.

 *5. Thung lũng Viñales*

 

 Thung lũng Viñales được bao quanh bởi các dãy núi, thung lũng khác. Vẻ   đẹp của nó càng tăng thêm nhờ có nét kiến trúc vernacular của các trang   trại và làng mạc nơi thể hiện sự phát triển văn hoá của các đảo  Caribe  và của Cuba. 



Thuốc lá và một số loại cây trồng khác được trồng chủ yếu ở đây. Bên cạnh đó, thung lũng Vinales còn có nhiều hang động.
 
*6. Thắng cảnh khảo cổ học của những điền trang café đầu tiên ở vùng Đông Nam Cuba*
  Thắng cảnh khảo cổ nơi trồng cà phê đầu tiên ở vùng đông nam Cuba là một  di sản thế giới tại Cuba. Thắng cảnh này nằm trên địa phận hai tỉnh  Santiago de Cuba và Guantánamo. 



Xung quanh thắng cảnh khảo cổ có nhiều cây cối tỏa bóng, đặc biệt là cây  cà phê. Năm 2000, UNESCO đã công nhận thắng cảnh khảo cổ này là di sản  thế giới.

*7. Công viên Quốc gia Alejandro de Humboldt*
Công viên quốc gia Alejandro de Humboldt nằm ở phía đông thủ đô  Lahabana. Trong công viên có tới 95 loài chim cư trú ngụ, trong đó có  loài chim được coi là quốc điểu của Cuba là Tocororo có bộ lông 3 màu  trắng, đỏ và xanh. 




 Màu của loài chim này được lấy làm màu quốc kỳ Cuba. Công viên Quốc gia  Alejandro de Humboldt thực sự sở hữu 1 sự đa dạng thực vật và động vật  tuyệt vời.

*8. Trung tâm lịch sử Thành phố Cienfuegos* 



 Cienfuegos là một thành phố nằm ở bờ biển phía nam của Cuba. Tên ban đầu  của thành phố là Fernardina de Jagua nhằm vinh danh Ferdinand VII của  Tây Ban Nha. Được mệnh danh là Hạt ngọc trai của phương Nam, Cienfuegos còn giữ được  nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo như: Tòa thị chính Cienfuegos, trường  San Lorenzo, nhà hát lớn. 

  Nơi đây có lối thiết kế kiến trúc đồng bộ, hài hòa giữa cảnh quan thiên  nhiên với các công trình xây dựng. Hiện nay, thành phố là trung tâm buôn  bán đường, cà phê và xì gà ở Cuba.  

*9. Trung tâm lịch sử Camagüey* Camagüey là thành phố lớn thứ 3 ở Cuba. Thành phố được xây dựng nhằm  phòng chống giặc ngoại xâm, nên nó có cấu trúc ngõ ngách ngoằn nghoèo để  dễ phòng thủ chống lại hải tặc hơn. 





 Có nhiều ngõ cụt và đường ngã ba dẫn đến các quảng trường với các kích  thước khác nhau. Chỉ có một đường ra ở thành phố này, nếu hải tặc đi vào  thành phố được thì dân thành phố cũng có thể tóm được.

----------


## littlelove

công viên đẹp thía

----------


## hcpro

Hầu hết những công trình đều được xây dựng thật công phu và đẹp nữa

----------


## thientai206

trước h mình không nghĩ là Cuba đẹp đến thế, trong tâm trí Cuba luôn luôn là 1 đất nước đầy mía ( hồi cấp 1 có học 1 bài thơ của ông nào đấy nói nthe  :tongue: )

----------


## dung89

Mình thích nhất mấy công viên quốc gia

----------

